# 2x2 : December 27, 2006



## pjk (Dec 28, 2006)

Scrambles:
1) D' L' F' D' R F' R2 D2 F' U2 R2 U R2 D F2 U B2 U' L D F' U2 B R U
2) U' F' L' F U R' D2 B2 U R' D2 R B2 R2 B' D L' F' D2 F2 D2 R2 D R F2
3) R2 D L' D2 F2 U L' B' L' U R' F2 U F2 D2 L2 F U' L' D2 F2 D F D B
4) D B' R' B L' D' L2 F D' R' U2 R' F L U' B' R U F D' R U2 R U2 B'
5) B L U' L2 B2 R2 B R2 U R2 D' F2 R2 U' F L B U B2 R F' R D F2 L


----------



## gijmy (Jan 4, 2007)

Jimmy Coll
Times : 07.74, (06.67), 07.68, 06.85, (9,96)
Average : 7.42


----------

